
Don't click this: Why modal dialog boxes are evil - benhoyt
http://sg.geocities.com/viceadmiralcongo/dont_click.htm
======
benhoyt
This is not just an evil example -- you also get this problem when you're
debugging a JavaScript loop with an alert() and you forget to increment i. :-)

But I notice that Opera handles it nicely. Each alert comes up with a tick
box, "Stop executing scripts on this page." Simple and effective.

